# Ann Arbor Saline Classic Bicycle Swap Meet and Show April 30, 2017



## sm2501 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ann Arbor Saline Classic Bicycle Swap Meet and Show April 30, 2017


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 22, 2017)

*UPDATE on the 2017 Ann Arbor / Saline Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet.
There will NOT be a Old School Minibike Show & Swap at this years Bicycle Event, so pass the word around.
The Old School Minibike Show & Swap has MOVED to a NEW LOCATION which will be on Sunday, May 7th 2017 at the Royal Oak Farmers Market, 316 E. 11 Mile Rd., Royal Oak, Mi 48067.
Get the Full Details at https://sites.google.com/site/oldschoolminibikeparts/show-swap-meet


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2017)

I'll be at Ann Arbor. Can't wait.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 22, 2017)

Just checked Comfort Inn and it was $242 a night (it's normally around $75) so I guess it's Michigan graduation week-end. I don't know what the logistics are but sure wish Paul could not make it the same week-end. Of course I'm not talking about this year. Maybe Paul does not have any options on the date.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Just checked Comfort Inn and it was $242 a night (it's normally around $75) so I guess it's Michigan graduation week-end. I don't know what the logistics are but sure wish Paul could not make it the same week-end.




The Bike show is always the weekend of the Memory Lane meet. A lot of people travel every year so they can be at both. If they were a week apart, attendance at both shows would drop. There are other hotels. Or get a room in Ohio. It is only an hour away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Just checked Comfort Inn and it was $242 a night (it's normally around $75) so I guess it's Michigan graduation week-end. I don't know what the logistics are but sure wish Paul could not make it the same week-end.




Maybe someone needs to contact the University of Michigan and tell them to move their Spring Commencement!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 23, 2017)

I think ML plans their spring show based on AA so that is not an issue .  All the hotels will be full which was my point, An hour away?  get serious. Didn't think that would offend people but of course I should have known better. Maybe I am not diehard enough, I've never even burned a bike before!


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I think ML plans their spring show based on AA so that is not an issue .  All the hotels will be full which was my point, An hour away?  get serious. Didn't think that would offend people but of course I should have known better. Maybe I am not diehard enough, I've never even burned a bike before!




I drive 12 hours to get to Memory Lane. And it takes me 14 hours to get home from AA. So, no. I didn't think anyone would be offended.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I think ML plans their spring show based on AA so that is not an issue .  All the hotels will be full which was my point, An hour away?  get serious. Didn't think that would offend people but of course I should have known better. Maybe I am not diehard enough, I've never even burned a bike before!




I drive 12 hours to get to Memory Lane. And it takes me 14 hours to get home from AA. So, no. I didn't think anyone would be offended.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Bob I don't think anyone was offended but MLC/AA has always been the last weekend of April as far as I remember. As Ed said a lot of us have hotels around MLC and just drive up to AA that Sunday morning. Hope things work out for you-these are both great events. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> I think ML plans their spring show based on AA so that is not an issue .




They also plan it so it's not the same weekend of the Copake bicycle auction.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> I drive 12 hours to get to Memory Lane. And it takes me 14 hours to get home from AA. So, no. I didn't think anyone would be offended.



I drive at night and sleep in my car in the parking area.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> I drive at night and sleep in my car in the parking area.




I did that for the first 15 years or so. Slept in my truck for four days in row at Memory Lane before heading to AA to sleep in line in my truck.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2017)

catfish said:


> I did that for the first 15 years or so. Slept in my truck for four days in row at Memory Lane before heading to AA to sleep in line in my truck.




That be diehard Ed! I know you aren't the only one though. Actually more than a few still rough it there every year. Twenty years of 'camping' in the Army cured me of any desire to do that though! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That be diehard Ed! I know you aren't the only one though. Actually more than a few still rough it there every year. Twenty years of 'camping' in the Army cured me of any desire to do that though! V/r Shawn




There was over 300 people sleeping in line last year.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 24, 2017)

catfish said:


> I drive 12 hours to get to Memory Lane. And it takes me 14 hours to get home from AA. So, no. I didn't think anyone would be offended.






catfish said:


> There was over 300 people sleeping in line last year.



Bicycle collecting is Serious, the diehards are there already buying the Good Stuff.
Please post pics for the left coast folks not going....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I always try to capture the event best I can. Maybe I should start taking notes like a reporter does when they cover an event. Never fails I get a bunch of PMs asking "who had the ______ in pic 4?"! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I always try to capture the event best I can. Maybe I should start taking notes like a reporter does when they cover an event. Never fails I get a bunch of PMs asking "who had the ______ in pic 4?"! V/r Shawn




I try to take as many photos as I can. It's not always easy at AA. Show happens very fast. It's easier at Memory Lane.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 24, 2017)

Just don't get lost! First year I went I figured it would be easy to find, I just guessed at an exit, next thing I know I'm in front of the Wolverines stadium, tons of graduates, moms and dads, walking around, took me an hour to go 5 blocks. Went by the Frat houses and it was party central, 1 place there were about 10 graduates out front, a pile of empty beer cans about 3 feet tall, and a sign that said "You honk we drink" hahaha...it was sorta fun. watching everyone


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 27, 2017)

You should check cities around/near AA. AA is somewhat expensive to begin with. Or, you can always bed with my dogs. I'm about a 20-25 min drive from AA. And I don't think they'll mind as long as you pull your weight in the cleaning of the genitals department. Their rule, not mine. 
Some cities to check: Livonia, Canton, Westland. You'll find hotels in each. All are within 30 minutes.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jan 27, 2017)

Its a fantastic show        i can't wait   ,,,,,


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess I'm lucky. I live about an hour from AA. This will be my 3rd year attending the show. The first 2 years we easily booked rooms for Saturday, had fun all day Saturday in and near the hotel,  and did the short drive to the show early Sunday, had a great time showing bikes and doing the swap meet, then drove home Sunday afternoon.

This year will probably be different. Tried booking the same 2 rooms at the same hotel we had last year. Sorry, NOTHING available. Ok, no big deal, try another nearby hotel. Sorry, nothing there either. So this year there will be no U Haul to bring my bikes to display. No Saturday or hotel either. We'll just drive there Sunday morning and come home Sunday afternoon. 

It's the best bike show in the country, and Paul and his crew do a terrific job. But maybe a little research in choosing a better date could have been in order. No bike show is going to compete with ANYTHING going on at U of M. 

I'm not concerned with my plans personally. I do feel bad though for all my fellow enthusiasts who drive and fly great distances to attend the event. I can't imagine driving half way across the country only to have to sleep in your car all night and try to have a fun and productive bike show.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 22, 2017)

For those traveling to the AA Bicycle Show & Swap, 20 miles away is Chelsea, Mi., Hotels, Restaurants, Antique Mall, nice town.
As for the Show Date it has always been the last Sunday of April and will never change.


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2017)

Just curious what people who fly in and buy a bike do to get it home? Do they have a FedEx pack and ship at the meet? Lol. Stash the bike in your hotel room and go scavenge bike boxes? Looking for a little FYI on logistics for left coasters....
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2017)

kreika said:


> Just curious what people who fly in and buy a bike do to get it home? Do they have a FedEx pack and ship at the meet? Lol. Stash the bike in your hotel room and go scavenge bike boxes? Looking for a little FYI on logistics for left coasters....
> Thanks,
> Chris




Most people that fly in know people at the show who can pack and ship the stuff they buy for them. Others Pack and ship stuff everyday at Memory.
Lane. The UPS truck is there three times a day picking up stuff...


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 22, 2017)

I could transport a bike or 2 back to my shop in Detroit & pack and ship.
    I am in spots 21 & 22 near the entrance on the end.
   Brian
  BIKE TECH
 Detroit
  313-884-BIKE


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2017)

Cool. Thank you for the info.


----------



## charnleybob (Feb 24, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> I guess I'm lucky. I live about an hour from AA. This will be my 3rd year attending the show. The first 2 years we easily booked rooms for Saturday, had fun all day Saturday in and near the hotel,  and did the short drive to the show early Sunday, had a great time showing bikes and doing the swap meet, then drove home Sunday afternoon.
> 
> This year will probably be different. Tried booking the same 2 rooms at the same hotel we had last year. Sorry, NOTHING available. Ok, no big deal, try another nearby hotel. Sorry, nothing there either. So this year there will be no U Haul to bring my bikes to display. No Saturday or hotel either. We'll just drive there Sunday morning and come home Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...






Paul doesn't need to do any research.
The meet has been the same time of the year for more than 20 some years.
This hobby is lucky that Paul and that group are still around to put this show on.
Whiny unprepared bike show attendees are the ones who need to plan and do research.





Evans200 said:


> I guess I'm lucky. I live about an hour from AA. This will be my 3rd year attending the show. The first 2 years we easily booked rooms for Saturday, had fun all day Saturday in and near the hotel,  and did the short drive to the show early Sunday, had a great time showing bikes and doing the swap meet, then drove home Sunday afternoon.
> 
> This year will probably be different. Tried booking the same 2 rooms at the same hotel we had last year. Sorry, NOTHING available. Ok, no big deal, try another nearby hotel. Sorry, nothing there either. So this year there will be no U Haul to bring my bikes to display. No Saturday or hotel either. We'll just drive there Sunday morning and come home Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Paul doesn't need to do any research.
> The meet has been the same time of the year for more than 20 some years.
> This hobby is lucky that Paul and that group are still around to put this show on.
> Whiny unprepared bike show attendees are the ones who need to plan and do research.




Bob, Al won't have any more to say on the matter as he died a couple of weeks ago. V/r Shawn


----------



## koolbikes (Mar 28, 2017)

A Little over 4 weeks to go !!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 29, 2017)

Anybody bringing TOC mens bikes send me a pm, maybe you can sell them ahead of time!  I'm looking forward to another great show. 31 days!


----------

